# Company of Heroes Auflösungsproblem...



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2010)

*Company of Heroes Auflösungsproblem...*

Mein CoH spinnt irgendwie rum. Wenn ich es auf ne Auflösung von 1920x1080 stelle , kreige ich oben,unten,rechts,links Schwarze Ränder und es flackert , als hätte ich nur nen 25Hz Röhrenfernseher.

Mein Monitor ist ein Samsung P2450 und meine Graka eine HD4870.

Kennt jemand ne Lösung ?


----------



## Eisscratch (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Company of Heroes Auflösungsproblem...*

ja, das problem hatte ich auch aber das hat sich nach ein paar patches gelegt, schau doch mal, ob du auf dem neusten stand bist


----------



## Shiny49 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Company of Heroes Auflösungsproblem...*

Das Spiel ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Habe es aber nun selber gelöst. Lag daran , dass ich meinen Monitor über HDMI angeschlossen hatte. Habe jetzt wieder DVI genommen , da läufts ohne zu mukken.


----------

